# Coincidence?!?!



## tallendorf (Jan 11, 2007)

I finally changed the plugs on my 02 3.5 Altima a little late, 140K. I disconnected the battery to reset the computer. Fixed an oil leak, changed hoses & cleaned some of the gunk out of the intake collector while it was off the car. I got everything put back together with the exception of the plastic tubes between the MAS and the intake collector. I started the car and the service engine light illuminated immediately. I left the car running to bring it up to temp so I could top off the radiator, make sure oil leak was fixed & listen for air leaks around the Intake. Shut the car off, disconnected the battery again. I hooked up the plastic tubes & reconnected the battery. Started the car up again and the Service Engine light again came on. I ran the car up to AutoZone to get the codes and find out its 1102. The MAS open or bad. I pulled the MAS spayed it down with Gumout. I used light compressed air to dry it, and left it sitting for a while. Cleared the codes manually, thanks to the directions on the forum, and drove the car again. It didn’t feel right, but the Service Engine light remained off. Well again today the light is back on. 
My question here is what the heck could have caused the MAS to go out? Could there be anything I’ve overlooked or worth checking or is it just time to belly up to the Nissan Counter.


----------



## revoltrise (May 3, 2008)

if the intake tube was off with the engine running, the MAF code was set because the MAF wasn't reading the air going into the engine, and the output was too low. Cleaning it with gumout likely ruined the electrical contacts inside of the MAF and it will need to be replaced if that is the case. Try clearing the codes again, double check for vacuum leaks, and let it run for a while at idle. if it doesn't clear up it may be worth having your nearest dealer diag. it, they can use consultII to check the MAF output...


----------



## tallendorf (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I pulled the MAF housing back off tonight and cleaned it with CRC MAF cleaner. Put it all back together, and started it and checked the code. This time the Err code was 0507. I checked the code and its idle to high. I went ahead and cleared the code again and I’ll continue to drive the car until the Service light appears again. I’ll recheck the code at that point, and post any results. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## tallendorf (Jan 11, 2007)

Well the light is back on, but now it appears that the MAF code is clear, at least for the moment. The code is again 0507, so I will be searching for an air leak this weekend. Would anyone happen to know what the torque spec is on the intake? I originally torqued it to 25Ft lbs. Thanks!


----------



## tallendorf (Jan 11, 2007)

Update for anyone interested - No air leaks located. After more research it appears I need to perform the Idle Air Volume Learning procedure since the throttle body was disconnected. Could they make this any more difficult?!?!? Needless to say I’m able to clear the Service Engine Soon light, but I’m still idling around 1100 RPMs, and the light returns. supposedly, if you complete the process correctly, the idle will return to normal. Will post again if / when I finally correctly complete the learning process


----------



## tallendorf (Jan 11, 2007)

The SES light has been off now for about a week and the error code is 0000, but the car is still idling around 1000RPMs. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## the__razor (Jan 22, 2008)

No, not personally, but I must say thank you for the updates anyways.


----------



## tallendorf (Jan 11, 2007)

Continued fun – Ok SES back on. I followed the chicken again dance until the SES flashed all zeros again, for those of you trying to learn the chicken dance all of the instructions say to hold pedal down until the SES light stops flashing, well either I misinterpreted this or it appears to be a misnomer. If you follow the idle reset and code clear procedures they are correct with the exception of the last step, ‘Hold pedal down until light stops flashing’. Best I can tell is, if you do everything previously stated in the reset procedure and hold the pedal down through one cycle of the code flash, it should then flash all zeros. 10 flashes slow, pause, 10 flashes fast, pause, 10 flashes fast, pause, 10 flashes fast. This will indicate you have cleared the code. Now on to where I am at. No leaks, cleaned, checked & rechecked everything. Code 0507 still returning after just a short period, with 1000RPM idle. I really don’t want to take this car into the dealer, but only getting 20MPG it may be my last option.


----------



## XxPLaYa79xX (Jul 14, 2008)

go to dealer... they will clear code....and explain what can be done to fix problem. if you dont want to fix problem they will only charge you for 1 hour tech time for diagnosis. post back when you figure out the problem


----------



## tallendorf (Jan 11, 2007)

Went to a dealer. Throttle body & VIAS is bad. 3.5 Hrs to fix + parts $605. I ordered a rebuilt TB from Nissan $146 exchange. Was told it comes with the VIAS. It does not. Can't seem to locate one online & no other parts counter seems to know what a VIAS is.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

you shouldnt have used gumout brotha its too harsh for the MAF sensor..CRC makes a MAF cleaner its 7 dollars a can


----------

